# Amlogic MX2 media player



## user00 (Sep 23, 2020)

Is there an image that could run on those Amlogic MX2 media players? If it matters, mine is g18ref board based. There is EmbER Linux for it but it is far from stable.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 23, 2020)

No support for Amlogic at the moment.


----------

